# where has Dobo gone??



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

anyone know?? everything ok??


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

She PM'd me awhile back and told me she was banned. She never said why.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Serious bummer. She was very helpful - blunt - LOL - very blunt - but helpful. And quite smart. 



Corpuswife said:


> She PM'd me awhile back and told me she was banned. She never said why.


----------



## peacefully (Nov 13, 2009)

I am upset that she was blocked. I miss her input, she was very helpful to me. Why are some users blocked? How does that happen?


----------



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

man, that stinks!!!

so many of us loved talking with her!


----------



## Loving Husband (Aug 3, 2009)

I think people get banned when they upset others too much.. She was blunt but thats reality. I am the same way.. I guess I will get banned next.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

We (Mods) had had numerous complaints about dobo and she was warned a couple of times. Her bluntness was not an issue but there was a tendency to attack other users on some issues. We had several new users post, receive a rather rude reply from dobo and they would leave the forum. This happened multiple times. We do not like to ban anyone however when they are warned and continue to abuse the rules we have to ban them. She tried to get back on the board using aliases but was banned again. Sorry folks, it's not something we like doing. Comes with the job.


----------



## lost1234 (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks for letting me know Amp! I wish they would have gotten to know her, i wouldnt believe she meant any harm!


----------

